# Cheap Nook Glowlight Plus and new Glowlight 3



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

The Glowlight Plus is apparently now in discontinued status as I have seen an announcement of a new B&N E-reader and one ebay seller is offering "new open box" Glowlight Plus e-readers for about $60 each including shipping.  Seems to have a large quantity as claims to have sold over 2800 so far.  Per the claim of percentage sold apparently the seller had about 3600 available to start with.  B&N sold off excess inventory for dirt cheap it looks like to me.  No wonder they have been having profitability problems per my understanding.  The same seller has the older Glowlight model for about $45.  They are listed as manufacturer refurbished.

The new model is the Glowlight 3.  A few enhancements including page turn buttons and more memory along with warm color temp illumination but I note that it is no longer listed as water resistant, a backwards step IMO.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We have an "Other (non-Kindle) eReader" board here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,54.0.html

Hopefully one the mods will move this thread for you.


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

When you have a area titled Not Quite Kindle above the area titled for other E-readers it is easy to miss the lower positioned area.  My error.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kindlecollector said:


> When you have a area titled Not Quite Kindle above the area titled for other E-readers it is easy to miss the lower positioned area. My error.


If my post sounded like a criticism, I apologize. I just meant it to be a pointer to another board on the forum. My KBoards bookmark is always to the Home Page so I can see each board at a glance and I move around from there. Welcome to the community, you'll know your way around in no time!


----------

